# Best picture preset for video games.



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Now I know video games have no reference to calibrate to, but I'd just like a point where I can go from there. I believe it would either be cinema or game Mode that would be best, but I'd just like to ask for a professional opinion on this.

My presets are dynamic, natural, game and cinema. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a matter of personal preference. However, if you just have to have the game input calibrated, you could simply use a calibration (DVD or Blu-ray) disc in the game console.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying. If I put a calibration disc in my ps3 and set it to output RGB and calibrate from there, would that be ok?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You simply insert the disc into the console. The output would stay set to whatever output type is standard for how the console is connected to the TV.

Check the TV User Manual before further calibration. Most models allow each input of the TV to be adjusted/calibrated seperately. However, I have come across a few that do not.


----------

